# New to tile work... Advice on methods and material?



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

astor said:


> Obviously he does not have access to TCNA book.


That was advice back in post #4


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

KCKustom said:


> I would get a book to reference (which I most likely will for future projects), but due to lack of time, I need expert advice asap.


This was what he said..#10
Maybe he is planning to start tomorrow!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Well then....good thing he waited until last minute. Wonder what his access to some TS, NobleSealant 150, a roller, Kerdi-Drain, Rondec and epoxy or urethane grout is?

I'll give ya this; I'd, too, start with Permabase!


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Well then....good thing he waited until last minute. Wonder what his access to some TS, NobleSealant 150, a roller, Kerdi-Drain, Rondec and epoxy or urethane grout is?
> 
> I'll give ya this; I'd, too, start with Permabase!


you right, last week Dal made me wait Jolly for 4 days due the order mix up!Was 1 piece short when arrived!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

That sucks because you can't install the tile until you get your Schluter profiles on :laughing:


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

TG. I was able to leave one section where mosaics go...finished later on..


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Angus that is the worst profile pic you have there.

If I didn't know better would think that is your work...

Some other proven waterproofing systems...



JW


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

KC-

At this point I would recommend bringing some one in who is a professional at tile setting and water proofing. Maybe work along side him and pick his brain. And then......................

get ready to do a lot of reading on here. There are many qualified installers on this site as you can tell already.

You can do it, CT can help! :laughing:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Is that all I have to do?












OK, now that that's done, I'm off to the carpentry section to ask what's the best methods to frame houses, what kind of wood, nails, where to put what, etc.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

ROVACON said:


> KC-
> 
> At this point I would recommend bringing some one in who is a professional at tile setting and water proofing. Maybe...


you could hump in the materials, clean up the area, bring water, set up, mix the mud, do the cuts, clean up and after doing this for about 10 or 20 jobs, learn how to grout. Then grout in addition to all the above for a year or two. May be a while before you do prep because laborers/helpers usually really screw that up too.

Do this for a year, then please come back and ask questions. I really think you'd get a little respect then, but that's just me.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Angus that is the worst profile pic you have there.
> 
> If I didn't know better would think that is your work...
> 
> ...



That was Angus' first tile job.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

bluebird5 said:


> That was Angus' first tile job.


and last? I hear now he has transferred into sales? :jester:


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

KCKustom said:


> Wow, tough crowd for sure! I will retire if it comes out like angus' pic...
> 
> I had trouble searching for similar threads. I'm new and I haven't become familiar with the site yet. I found this site through google and it seems like a great source of information.
> 
> ...


Welcome,new guy---Mike--


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Not to burst anyones bubble here but Florida has contractor licensing. The OP isn't qualified to do this job nor is he street legal.

I'm all for helping a guy but he obiviously needs to get a book,video or whatever and do some of his own work. If he lacks basic knowledge then this job isn't for him. Mudbeds do take skill.Working along side someone with experience is what he needs. We don't want an unhappy homeowner now do we?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

olzo55 said:


> I'm all for helping a guy but he obiviously needs to get a book,video or whatever and do some of his own work.


And, IMO, that's the common theme among the people that come in here weekly, not wanting to put forth any effort on their part. To me, that's a sign of being lazy and I'd never hire anyone lazy. Come to think about it, I don't even help anyone out that I consider lazy....because I won't do their work for them.


----------



## KCKustom (Feb 29, 2012)

Much thanks to all who offered suggestions and their help, I appreciate it more than you know! To those who didn't help or have anything good to say, I can at least thank you for populating my thread!

I am a FL state Certified GENERAL Contractor, not a tile specialist. Times are not as good as they used to be so I am willing to do what takes to stay busy and make ends meet. I make sure I leave all my customers happy, whether commercial or residential.

I will post pics as soon as I'm finished so you all can either tear me a new one, or shut up and congradulate!

Thanks again and God bless!!


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

KCKustom said:


> I am a FL state Certified GENERAL Contractor, not a tile specialist. Times are not as good as they used to be so I am willing to do what takes to stay busy and make ends meet.


I understand the work thing, but think about how you would feel as a GC if one of your subs came up to you and asked very basic questions on installs for your job....and they had a lead time to either know or find out how to do it with the materials spec'd, but didn't? 

I've played GC a few times and am doing it now, so I'll tell ya what I'd think--'you knew what the job was going to entail, and apparently you didn't know fully how to do it, but you didn't do anything to remedy that situation before you showed up on my job, then asked me how to do it? What am I paying you for? I should just do it."

But I may be of shorter temperment these days as I'm dealing with licensed stoners that I have to tell the same thing to 5 different times on three different days because they think they just have to show up and have me tell them/show them what/how to do their job. I don't want to do their job....and apparently neither do they.

Good luck and post pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KC,

We all have to start somewhere on someone's home. While I have suggested on page 1 to hire someone with experience, you should be able to get this done on your own. It is a lot of work and planning, but in the end if you install the products to spec using the correct methods and materials you should be fine.

A shower pan does take some skill, but using quick pitch helps. Even the best pro's use it. I like to use a Michigan Mud mix, it's the consistency of wet sand. Angus has sold me on trying Mapei's Mapecem which is a fast setting mix, not for the faint of heart.

Have fun, good luck and if there are no pics, it never happened.

Rob


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Would you want someone with such little experience doing YOUR tile? I rest my case.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

olzo55 said:


> Would you want someone with such little experience doing YOUR tile? I rest my case.


Everybody starts somewhere..


----------

